# DVD recorders and HD



## Needtoknow (May 1, 2010)

I have 2 HD TV's and 2 HD receivers. I also have 2 DVD recorders. Since I got the HD receivers I sometimes get an error message when I try to record but not always. When I do get the error message it says that my TV can not accept the signal from this DVI device. Since it only happens sometimes I thought the broadcaster was somehow sending a record block but my cable company assured me that was not possible and that it was a problem with the way it was hooked up. Both recorders have the same inputs but the only high resolution input is the S-VHS and when I hook those up I only get video and no sound. Is there some way to make these work or do I need newer or better equipment? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Needtoknow said:


> I have 2 HD TV's and 2 HD receivers. I also have 2 DVD recorders. Since I got the HD receivers I sometimes get an error message when I try to record but not always. When I do get the error message it says that my TV can not accept the signal from this DVI device. Since it only happens sometimes I thought the broadcaster was somehow sending a record block but my cable company assured me that was not possible and that it was a problem with the way it was hooked up. Both recorders have the same inputs but the only high resolution input is the S-VHS and when I hook those up I only get video and no sound. Is there some way to make these work or do I need newer or better equipment? Thanks in advance.


Hello,
S-Video is not in HD so would explain why it would work. Otherwise, 99% of Cable Boxes have HDCP (High Definition Content Protection) on HDMI and DVI that usually makes it difficult if not impossible to copy HD Sources. Especially, PPV Movies. I believe that some Cable Companies are more permissive than others.

In truth, I have never owned a standalone DVD Recorder so someone else here might be more helpful.
Also when using S-Video, do you also have analog cables going from the Cable Box to the DVD Recorder?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Needtoknow (May 1, 2010)

I do have analog cables going to the recorders because they are the only "inputs" available. They have RBG and HDMI outputs but no Hi Res inputs. It's weird because they record most of the regular TV shows but when I tried to record "The Graduate" from TCM-HD and "Great Performances: Live at the Met" on PBS I got the error message. I don't buy PPV so I've never tried to record them. It also seems strange that any DVD Recorder would not have High Res inputs.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The lack of HD Connectors is by design. This is to prevent copying of High Definition material. Even though in theory we are allowed to make 1 copy of any DVD/BD/etc due to The Digital Millennium Copyright Act of 1998, Studio's do not exactly subscribe to this theory. Pretty sure it is why many BD's include a free Digital Copy.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Needtoknow (May 1, 2010)

So let me see if I get this. I'm getting the error message because I'm trying to record an analog signal from a digital source but it only happens randomly? That seems really strange.


----------



## Needtoknow (May 1, 2010)

I edited my profile so this post is just to see if the info is there.


----------

